# howa axiom



## parki (Mar 13, 2009)

is the howa axiom in the 22-250 a good gun?


----------



## 4100fps (May 14, 2007)

I've never actually handled or shot one, I heard good things about them and they have neat features. The weight is one thing that deters me, they are heavy. You can never have enough guns.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

I havent heard anything bad ever about them. They have been making guns for a long time


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

funny you should i was just looking at them im disabled and cant handle the recoil any more... instead of buying the gun i was looking at just the stock ... lot cheaper
the guy that shoots coyots on tv shoots them


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

I just purchased the Axiom in .223 about a month ago. I can tell you, I researched a lot of rifles before purchasing, and I love that gun. There is virtually no recoil, it's the most accurate gun I own. It does get a little heavy, but almost every heavy barrel is. But keep in mind, there is very little weight to the stock. I've only shot the gun in .223 caliber, but I believe the counter weights and springs will eliminate most recoil on larger calibers also. Let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## 10-2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can get one with a standard barrel? I was told at scheels that all axioms are heavy barrels but I know the Howa m-1500 comes in standard barrel. I don't really want to have to buy the barreled action from howa and the stock from knoxx.

Also scheels did have an axiom with a christensen carbon fiber barrel and it was much lighter than my standard barreled stevens model 200, so I was quite impressed untill I found out it is about $400 more.


----------

